# teaching support work in gibraltar



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi, I would like to relocate to la linea with a view to work in gibrater.....any advice on getting teaching assistant work, or teach english? many thnaks xx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

sharonvoly said:


> Hi, I would like to relocate to la linea with a view to work in gibrater.....any advice on getting teaching assistant work, or teach english? many thnaks xx


What qualifications do you have for either role?


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

sharonvoly said:


> Hi, I would like to relocate to la linea with a view to work in gibrater.....any advice on getting teaching assistant work, or teach english? many thnaks xx


Try posting on the gibraltar expat forum (google gibraltar expat blog) People there will be able to help,im sure there is a discussion at the moment RE teaching

P.s if you are looking for an English teaching position, maybe hit the Spell check before you send the post


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

sharonvoly said:


> Hi, I would like to relocate to la linea with a view to work in gibrater.....any advice on getting teaching assistant work, or teach english? many thnaks xx


Hi

Did you have any luck finding out any info on work?? I am also looking to move to Spain to work in an International School and Gibraltar is somewhere where we thought about looking. I would be moving as a family with 2 children and an unemployed spouse.


----------



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> What qualifications do you have for either role?


Hi there...I have a tefl qualification and lots iof support experience/cover supervisor/learning mentor  will this help? x


----------



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha! fair enough....I am always rushing! Thnaks for advice


----------



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi! Its difficult hey...How old are your cgildren? xxx


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi

My children are 6 and 10. Yeh is a difficult decision to make and find the right info! Some people are really helpful tho. I really want to make a go of it but with children you need to make sure it's the right thing. But hey life's about chances and experiences.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sharonvoly said:


> Hi there...I have a tefl qualification and lots iof support experience/cover supervisor/learning mentor  will this help? x


This will help, but, as I think you realise but maybe others posting on the thread may not, to be a _teacher_ in a recognised international school or British school you'll need to have PGCE or B Ed.
As a teaching assistant you're probably well qualified. Also with a recognised TEFL qualification (Trinity or RSA) you'll be able to work in academies teaching English as a Foreign Language. I suppose there are some in Gibraltar???


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This will help, but, as I think you realise but maybe others posting on the thread may not, to be a _teacher_ in a recognised international school or British school you'll need to have PGCE or B Ed.
> As a teaching assistant you're probably well qualified. Also with a recognised TEFL qualification (Trinity or RSA) you'll be able to work in academies teaching English as a Foreign Language. I suppose there are some in Gibraltar???


Surely anyone who is looking for teaching work would have or realise they need to have the correct qualifications??? This would be common sense really.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pand said:


> Surely anyone who is looking for teaching work would have or realise they need to have the correct qualifications??? This would be common sense really.


Well, you'd think wouldn't you, but then why do we get accountants, driving instructors, book keepers, nurses, people wanting to teach in _state_ schools etc, etc all expecting to be able to jump on the plane and work here??
I just wanted to check that the OP knew that a TEFL qualification isn't all that's needed to teach in an international school, or indeed any school here as others have come before that thought they could. Who knows, maybe the OP is a qualified teacher and she has the TEFL qualification too 

PS Common sense is often, although not always by any means, left at the airport


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

One international school I interviewed at wanted me to have a master's degree in the field I was going to teach.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

There are also those who have the notion that just because they _think_ they can speak English, they can teach it. Often their concept of what is correct English and grammar is far below what is really needed and, as for their spelling...

"I'll do anything, work in a bar, cleaning or even teach English" gives one some idea of the mindset of such a person.


----------



## sharonvoly (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes thats why Im looking for teaching assistant work, or teach english as a foreign language i know I have not got QTS just a degree in teaching and learning.


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

elenetxu said:


> One international school I interviewed at wanted me to have a master's degree in the field I was going to teach.


Masters seems to be the way forward. Some Universities no longer offer the BEd programme. It is now a Master Degree in teaching. Also many councils expect current teachers to achieve a Master's qualification through CPD. Needless to say this has not gone down well with many teachers.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Yes, things change.
Related to this, but from a different angle, in Madrid most teaching positions in academies available now are for freelance teachers. There are still contracts, but there are many more freelance positions offered than a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pand (Jun 19, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, things change.
> Related to this, but from a different angle, in Madrid most teaching positions in academies available now are for freelance teachers. There are still contracts, but there are many more freelance positions offered than a couple of years ago.


Freelance is not something I am familiar with. How does that work? Is it like supply?


----------

